# Fuel lines — pump to carbs?



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Getting oem lines is tough. They must all be trapped on a container ship somewhere.

I’m thinking I don’t have to have factory parts. The lines are just short fairly straight pieces, not specially molded curved lines. The lines don’t seem too bad at first look but one is loose on its fitting, mostly from being 20 years old, I suspect. They do need to be smallish diameter compared to the line from the tank to the fuel pump. This is for a carb motor.

Is there any reason to not use Tygon lines? or some other like Fast Flow?

Your ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If it’s the proper diameter, ethanol/gas compatible and you don’t kink it you should be good using whatever you can find.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As noted above find the right inner and outer diameter... the thing to make sure of though is that the line is USCG rated for ACOL, etc. That means no big box stores - go to a proper marine hardware store where they'll sell you what you need by the foot (and it will show the coast guard rating, stamped onto the line itself, every foot or so..). 

Lastly when you replace those lines get a close look at each hose clamp and replace any that aren't 100%. If you do replace clamps I use Breeze - and make sure it's stainless (check each one with a magnet and reject any the magnet attracts... ).

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I find it interesting that all the fuel lines (and vents and the flush line) on this motor are clamped with zip ties. I’d like some great stainless spring clamps but have not found any yet. I did find some special clamping hose zip ties and have some on the way. The factory clamps are on backorder which I think these days means you’ll never see ‘em.

The Breeze screw clamps look nice.

Also found some Viton fuel line. Sounds like the real stuff, expensive as heck, and still less than new factory parts.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hank said:


> I find it interesting that all the fuel lines (and vents and the flush line) on this motor are clamped with zip ties. I’d like some great stainless spring clamps but have not found any yet. I did find some special clamping hose zip ties and have some on the way. The factory clamps are on backorder which I think these days means you’ll never see ‘em.
> 
> The Breeze screw clamps look nice.
> 
> Also found some Viton fuel line. Sounds like the real stuff, expensive as heck, and still less than new factory parts.


There’s not enough pressure to need anything more than zip ties. The weenie little spring clamps on my 2000 Yamaha lines are holding just fine. They actually have a vacuum on them so there’s no need for any sort of super tight clamp. If those zip ties don’t hold the lines on there’s a major issue.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah, I figure the same. New lines, new zip ties is the current plan.


----------

